# My 15g Nano reef



## Gourami Swami

Hey everyone. After much thought and deliberation, I Updated my 5.5g nano to a 15g. I love the dimensions on this tank, its like a shorter 20 high. 
Im getting 20 lbs of live rock, a 60w PC fixture w/ LED supplement, a skillter (filter/skimmer combo), and several Zoos, shrooms, and LPS for CHEAP from a friend who is taking down his tank.

Its not much to look at now, but here are a couple shots.



















Stocking as of now- 1 lb live rock (w/ hitchhikers), 4 dead turbo snails for cycle, and some tacky fake coral


----------



## trashion

Hey, I have the same 15 gallon. Great dimensions on it. I especially love how my RA thinks it's a 10 gallon (legal size to have in the dorm) Heh heh heh.


----------



## oliesminis

hey looks like its going to be a nice setup, and as you say it doesnt look to big

-olie


----------



## Ricker

kool setup. gl with it. 



> Hey, I have the same 15 gallon. Great dimensions on it. I especially love how my RA thinks it's a 10 gallon (legal size to have in the dorm) Heh heh heh.


LOL at my bro college they have no rules for tanks. Basically you can get as big as one as you want as long as you can get it i


----------



## karazy

looking good. cant wait to see the finished project


----------



## boulie

Nice tank looking gr8.


----------



## Guest

boulie said:


> Nice tank looking gr8.


Do you have any better comments to add? You've made pretty much identical responses in all of your posts.


----------



## karazy

planning for any fish?


----------



## Gourami Swami

Probably a lone perc clown or a firefish, maybe a six line wrasse with some small goby. Im gonna focus more on corals and inverts.


----------



## Ricker

I love polyps and shrooms and zoas


----------



## Guest

If you get a sixline wrasse, be careful with it and other fish/inverts. One day they're a peaceful harmless little fish and the next they're a terror.


----------



## CarterNichols

Scuba Kid said:


> If you get a sixline wrasse, be careful with it and other fish/inverts. One day they're a peaceful harmless little fish and the next they're a terror.


is there any cause to this, because i have a six line wrasse and i have never heard/read anything about them being aggressive.


----------



## oliesminis

hey good luck, the tank looks pretty good. how long you planning on cycling?


----------



## Guest

CarterNichols said:


> is there any cause to this, because i have a six line wrasse and i have never heard/read anything about them being aggressive.


http://bostonreefers.org/forums/showthread.php?t=58666&highlight=aggressive+sixline

http://www.aquahobby.com/marine/e_sixline.php

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/wrascompfaqs.htm

http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1320184&highlight=aggressive+sixline

That was about 5 minutes of looking around online.


----------



## CarterNichols

Scuba Kid said:


> That was about 5 minutes of looking around online.


i added the wrasse yesterday, and was going to get my 2 clowns tomorrow, but i can get them tonight if need be, do you think i still have a chance of getting them in there?


----------



## Gourami Swami

^ depends on the tank size.

Since its a 2 foot tank is there another, less snappy wrasse I could get? I really like wrasses. But like I said, im more focused on corals, so if the sixline could be a problem I will go for a firefish. I just really like the wrasse.


----------



## karazy

ive seen a really nice looking tank with a pair of yellow clown gobies


----------



## CarterNichols

Gourami Swami said:


> ^ depends on the tank size.
> 
> Since its a 2 foot tank is there another, less snappy wrasse I could get? I really like wrasses. But like I said, im more focused on corals, so if the sixline could be a problem I will go for a firefish. I just really like the wrasse.


wrasses are completely reef safe, just territorial if you add them first, just buy your other fish then the wrasse last, and get one as small as possible so it isn't the biggest, all those links that scuba posted have several stories of success with their wrasses.

consider a green clown goby its the same color as the six line wrasse but will clean your sand as well.. wish i had got one.


----------



## karazy

personally i wouldnt say that the green clown goby and six line wrasse look that alike. and they both have evry different personalities


----------



## CarterNichols

i see some similar color combinations what with the green and stuff. and not all six line wrasses are terrors.. it just depends how you introduce them to the tank.


----------



## Guest

CarterNichols said:


> wrasses are completely reef safe,


Not all wrasses are reef safe, not by a long shot. That's a very generalized comment...



Carter Nichols said:


> consider a green clown goby its the same color as the six line wrasse but will clean your sand as well.. wish i had got one.


How exatly do clown gobies and sixline wrasses clean sand?


----------



## Gourami Swami

Just an update- I have 15 lbs of live rock in the mail, my cycle is complete (alla bio-spira), and I upgraded my powerhead to a koralia nano 1.


----------



## TheOldSalt

So you think you cycle is complete, do you?
heh,heh...
Tell us what happens when you add the rock.


----------



## jose12

Is the rock that you bought cured?


----------



## NatBarry

Cool Tank Cant wait to see what fish are going to be in there, have you found it hard to setup a saltwater aquarium?


----------

